# 2005 Ford F350 King Ranch



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I picked up my newest truck yesterday. 2005 Ford F350 Crew Cab King Ranch FX4 4X4 6.0L PowerStroke V8 Turbo Diesel. It has 62K miles on it and has every option. I love it. By far the nicest truck I've ever owned. I love the power and the torque.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

....................................


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

--------------------------------


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

=======================


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

****************************


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

beautiful truck man, should make a nice rig to cruise around in


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, that King Ranch is the top of the line..... all the bells and whistles!!


----------



## te snow (Jan 16, 2009)

Where's the plow? Just kidding, that is a beutiful truck though. Congrats.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet truck man!! Just dont get bit to hard by the diesel bug!!!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol...
Of course it is the nicest truck you have ever owned... its a Ford.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I always loved those king ranch trucks kick a** looking truck


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

very nice good luck with it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll probably never buy a gas truck again. This is my fourth Ford by the way.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Real nice rig- Are you going to plow with it? Way too nice for a plow truck. Best of luck with it


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

ERRR I want either that truck or a Harley Davision for my next personal..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not going to be plowing with this one. Too long and too nice. I wanted a burgandy '07 F350 Harley Edition, but couldn't find one I liked. I searched for a year. I like the King Ranch just as much, so I can't lose.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Nice truck, did you get an Oasis report before you purchased ?


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice buy. What's the AUX switchs for?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great lookin truck


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

T-MAN;779383 said:


> Nice truck, did you get an Oasis report before you purchased ?


Sure did. I got an Oasis and a Carfax on it. Both were spotless. The one owner before me bought it at the same dealer new and traded it in for a new King Ranch.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

JDWalkbehind;779399 said:


> Nice buy. What's the AUX switchs for?


Ford offers them as an option on newer trucks. They are pre wired for things like added back up lights, high idle switch, storbes, etc... I like them just incase I ever want to wire something up. Right now I don't have them set up for anything, but I like the way they look especially with the factory brake controller. Gives it a nice clean look.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

DeereFarmer;779505 said:


> Ford offers them as an option on newer trucks. They are pre wired for things like added back up lights, high idle switch, storbes, etc... I like them just incase I ever want to wire something up. Right now I don't have them set up for anything, but I like the way they look especially with the factory brake controller. Gives it a nice clean look.


yea those factory upfitter switches/trailer brake controller are awesome, my bosses 09 chassis cab came with em, makes life easier to wire things up when its all fused and ready to go.


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice truck stranger....I remember where it all started....that z71 I sold you like 7 years ago....hope all is well with you...i have a nice stainless extreme v that would like nice on that if you change your mind!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Don't plow with it, you'll never want to plow in a different truck. Those leather seats are awesome!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice truck. Hows the 6.0 holding up? Ive been debating on buying 07 6.0 or another duramax in the spring


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mysticlandscape;779327 said:


> ERRR I want either that truck or a Harley Davision for my next personal..


Go with the Harley, you'll NEVER regret it!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice truck looks awesome, an x blade would look sweet on that.. did you sell your other 2 trucks?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful pickup. Now all it needs is a exhaust and a SCT tuner from Innovative diesel :yow!:


----------



## Gregg1987 (Sep 30, 2009)

nice truck =) congratz !


----------



## Lakewlc (Mar 12, 2009)

love the truck.. if you dont mind me asking what did you pay? im lookin for something like it


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Have you put the 2.5 leveling kit and 35s? havnt been on FTE in a while. If you have, updated pics please.


----------



## Plowing Dar (Jun 9, 2011)

*2007*

Nice truck I just picked up a 2007 F350 King Ranch 53,400 mile 5.4 White and I love it


----------



## Plowing Dar (Jun 9, 2011)

*2007 F350 King Rach 5.4*

Nice truck I just picked up a 2007 F350 King Ranch 53,400 mile 5.4 White and I love it


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice truck.



rob_cook2001;822434 said:


> Beautiful pickup. Now all it needs is a exhaust and a SCT tuner from Innovative diesel :yow!:


Throw a EGR delete on it or get the upgraded EGR cooler from Bullet Proof Diesel, gauges and he will be set. Oh yeah and straight pipe it as well.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

This is an old thread. He doesnt have that truck anymore. Now he has a Hemi Ram 2500


----------



## Plowing Dar (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 2007 King Ranch White w/37 in Pro comp tires , I put an 8ft Western Pro Plow Pus and it is Awesome


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Plowing Dar;1404801 said:


> I have a 2007 King Ranch White w/37 in Pro comp tires , I put an 8ft Western Pro Plow Pus and it is Awesome


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

i wish i had diesel, great lookin truck


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Mark13;1404847 said:


>


Lmfao good post


----------

